
Is it just me or is AWS is a nightmare for beginners? (Reddit) - lenova
https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/aa7v1p/is_it_just_me_or_is_aws_is_a_nightmare_for/
======
k__
True.

I think getting the associate certificates with the help of acloud.guru gives
one a good insight.

Solution Architect and Developer are a good start.

Also, I planned to create some higher-level learning resources next year,
maybe a book or a video course called "MVPs with AWS".

Gonna iron out the details in January.

If someone is interested, wants to stay up-to-date on this project, or has
some suggestions:

[https://goo.gl/forms/S66Z9sPTaJLbokHI3](https://goo.gl/forms/S66Z9sPTaJLbokHI3)

~~~
Jedi72
Its Oracle certification all over again.

~~~
k__
I was on an AWS meetup and most people there weren't certified.

Especially employed devs didn't bother.

------
letorruella
Well to be fair, legos were a nightmare for me the first time as well.
Obviously, LEGO doesn’t charge a micro transaction but I’m sure you get my
jam.

